# Known issue with Shared Printers



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

This past week there has been some issues printing to a shared printer. This seems to be caused by an update that was pushed out by Microsoft around the middle of September. The most common error seen is *0x0000011b (Unable to Connect to Printer)*

To resolve this, you will need to go to *Control Panel > Program and Features > View Installed Updates* on *the machine that is sharing the printer*. Next, find the KB by typing *KB500* in the search on the top right, then right click and uninstall the update. Below are the KB numbers that you need:


*KB5005565* - Windows 10 2004. 20H2 and 21H1
*KB5005566* - Windows 10 1909
*KB5005568* - Windows 10 1809 and Windows 10 LTSC


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This may resolve that Windows 10 issue:
https://www.windowslatest.com/2021/10/01/windows-10-kb5005611-21h1-released-with-major-fixes/

I share 3 HP all-in-one printers with my 4 Dell minitowers, and they all work fine.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Happened again:



Bleepincomputer.com said:


> Windows 10 users and administrators report widescale network printing issues after installing the KB5006670 cumulative update and other updates released this week.
> 
> On Tuesday, Microsoft released Windows updates to fix bugs and security vulnerabilities as part of the October 2021 Patch Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

Couriant said:


> Happened again:


I fixed mine by using an Ethernet cable to my router and re-detecting the printer as a network printer. Some used the USB port on the printer but I was not able to because the last router update took that option away on my TP-Link A7!


----------



## ngk0585 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a HP Color Laserject MFP M281fdw which I absolutely love it's prints - That is - when it wakes up!! The printer sleeps and does not wake up. I appreciate it when it does but have never figured out how to wake it. NO combination os settings will encourage it to wake up. Works sometimes after rebooting everything, but that is hit or miss. I bought an inkjet - HP Office jet Pro 6978 which is also wi-fi for my wife and it has the same issue. TOTALLY unreliable, most especially when it is needed most. 
I have an older an Epson Workforce WF3640 Wi-Fi printer in another room and it always works. HP instructions are to reboot everything, including modems, wi-fi and all network. I've even shut down everything in the house that connects (including cell phhones) , rebooted and it still fails. It just works whenever it wants. 
RECOMMENDATION : do not buy HP Wi-Fi printers or - if you do direct connect for use on a single computer. I've not tried that because Microsoft sharing sucks and I need it to be used by multiple PC's.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

@ngk0585,

Your post is not relevant to the topic and I'm unclear as to whether you're asking for help with something or merely giving a review or opinion. Would you please clarify?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

@ngk0585 as Cookiegal asked do you want help with the printers
I think we can work out a solution.
@Cookiegal if you move the post could you put a link please


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

PeterOz said:


> if you move the post could you put a link please


Will do Peter.


----------

